# Zucchero - Chocabeck World Tour 2011 Promoshoot Ari Michselson (x4)



## Claudia (27 Juli 2011)

​


----------



## Q (28 Juli 2011)

stimmt Zuccero, man sieht da keine Frau an Deiner Seite  :thx:


----------

